# some shad swimbaits



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

made these for a guy in Cal. [email protected]", [email protected]". asst. sinkers and floater/swimmers


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

JR- beautiful. Look like they are waiting for the tide to come in. School's out. pete


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They look great !


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

jrhopkins........I'll bite......PS quality work......my man........Jon Sr.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Those would not have lasted long at the Ohio Musky show last weekend! They look GREAT!


----------

